# Rules ?????



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

This should be made the same in each location so no one has an advatage. Only allow the 2 practice ends prior to the beggining of each line. In some states they have adopted the 1/2 hour of practice prior to the start of each line (as in the WAF Vegas). Close down the other practice area duing the tournament.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> This should be made the same in each location so no one has an advatage. Only allow the 2 practice ends prior to the beggining of each line. In some states they have adopted the 1/2 hour of practice prior to the start of each line (as in the WAF Vegas). Close down the other practice area duing the tournament.


Its not that way with the sectional indoor in the MID ATLANTIC REGION!

I wanted to know if this is written in some rules somewhere?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Just have open practice a 1/2 hour prior to each line.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

At a multiple location state championship or sectional, there is nothing to prevent a shooter from attending the shoot at the location of his choice, there being no requirement that he shoot at the venue closest to his house.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*thanks Jim*

hope they will change thiere mind!!


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

I scanned both the Constitution and By-Laws, and the Archery Range Guidelines. There is nothing in writing for INDOOR multi-location shoots that prevents one location from having a designated practice area while another location does not. Having said that, the NFAA Constituion and By-Laws do not have much concerning how State level or below shoots are run. I would say it is up to the governing State organization to lay out the rules as to practice range availability before and during a tournament, regardless of it being a multi-location shoot or not. That's a long-winded version of what archer_nm said.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

XRING1, if you feel that this is needed then get with your Director or talk to your Councilman, but I think that all should be fair across the board. Some folks don't have the resources to travel to the other locations.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

I dont like to travel either, one of the locations is a 1&1/2 hour drive and the other is over 3 hours.
I dont know about anybody else but Iam pretty wound up after driving that far, usally on icey roads
and it takes me a little more than 30 minutes of Pratice to loosen up!! 
By the way how many times can you shoot with two lines and a time clock running??????


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

IMHO, the simplest solution....YOU ONLY GET THE TWO OFFICIAL PRACTICE ENDS prior to the start of scoring for the tournament round.

If a person thinks they "need" 30 minutes or more of practice before they can "score"...then perhaps they aren't really practicing correctly.

If some tournament sites went to 30 minutes' practice for everyone before the two official practice ends...then they will have to back up the starting times in the morning 2 hours at least to cover that time....OR that last line in the evening will have to be at 8PM...NEITHER of which is appropriate, IMHO. 6AM start for the early line? 8PM START for the last line in the evening? Then comes the second day, too...and people aren't going to appreciate a 6AM start for the early line either.

SOMETHING has to give, and to me....it is that 30 minutes' practice time ahead of the two official practice ends....shouldn't be there anyways. MOST ranges just don't have the room or space A to have a second area to accommodate this and they sure aren't going to run out and rent a separate building to accommodate this either.

Personally, I don't necessarily even like it at Vegas or the Nationals either. EVERYONE gets two official practice ends before scoring begins...and NOT EVERYONE gets that 30 minutes due to space restrictions etc.

I strongly do feel, however that when it comes to multiple location State, Regional, or Sectional tournaments....TWO OFFICIAL PRACTICE ENDS across the board, period; regardless of venue location or availability of extra space. SAME for everyone.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*other things to consider!*

first thing it says right in our constiution & bylaws - The site of the WVAA INDOOR shall have a miniuim of 20 target butts,each one capable of holding 4 offical NFAA indoor targets, a minium 20" shooting lane width and a seperate practice area of offical 20 yard length with at least 6 practice butts the same size as the ones used in the tournament, Also the site in question has allways held the shoot at a local high school with more than enough space and a full practice area upstairs. Now this year they have decided to hold it at thier club house with no practice area! If they cant meet the requirements of the constitution & bylaws should the club that meets them be penalized?????????????????


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

xring1 said:


> Ttt


You have raised some very good points here Dale. I will look into these matters and see what we can come up with.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> You have raised some very good points here Dale. I will look into these matters and see what we can come up with.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kendall


Thanks 60Xbulldog60X I really dont think Iam out of line here I just need some support (HOW YOU DOING)


----------



## cblake (Jun 19, 2007)

I also agree with you Dale, it was their choice to move to a location with no practice area. I don't appreciate our practice butts being closed prior to shooting. IMHO


----------



## rogerds50 (Jul 12, 2007)

what he said X 2


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

thanks guys Iam glad to see that someone else is paying attention!
I think maybe its time for a changing of the guard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

It was their choice to move to a location with no practice area.

Say's it best


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I think I'll just stay home. I get tired of these pissing contests. I don't like it either, but it's not a matter of life and death. I'm just really glad we have a place like Midstate to go shoot.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I think I'll just stay home. I get tired of these pissing contests. I don't like it either, but it's not a matter of life and death. I'm just really glad we have a place like Midstate to go shoot.


 Yes youre right its not a matter of life and death, To me its a matter of being run over by the WVAA that we have been a member of for many years and watched things go on that shouledent have without saying a word!! Why even have a set of rules if youre not going to follow them. 

Dale


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Actually it's more of a survival of the WVAA that is involved here, I don't like it, but sometimes that's just the way it falls. I think in a short time, you will see a line drawn in the sand.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

xring1 said:


> first thing it says right in our constiution & bylaws - The site of the WVAA INDOOR shall have a miniuim of 20 target butts,each one capable of holding 4 offical NFAA indoor targets, a minium 20" shooting lane width and a seperate practice area of offical 20 yard length with at least 6 practice butts the same size as the ones used in the tournament, Also the site in question has allways held the shoot at a local high school with more than enough space and a full practice area upstairs. Now this year they have decided to hold it at thier club house with no practice area! If they cant meet the requirements of the constitution & bylaws should the club that meets them be penalized?????????????????


first and foremost;we have had the shoot at the high school for years.you can shoot at midstate.thats fine.but with the economy the way it is they should have more than one place to shoot.if it bothers you this much then deal with it.the rounds were way down last year so its not going to hurt to try and get more people to shoot.how do you know about a pratice area.you dont.you dont know how were going to do our setup.i also think we have more experience setting up for the state then alot of other areas in the state.we came down and shot last year.believe my family done pretty good.it was a good set up so let us do ours the way we are and let midstate do theres.the only ones who is pissing and whining is you.i dont see no one from midstate or any other place on here.its you and it is every year.they made up their mind to have it in 2 places so go shoot and stop with this crap.next you will want the mids shot at one place.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

hoytgirl100 
if you or anybody else from your club had attended the Vegas shoot this past weekend you would have known that an announcement was made that the PVAA was planning on holding thier shoot at the club house and not the school and that you didnt have a seperate practice range availaible !!!!


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

If it's in the constitution and by-laws I don't see where there should be any question. However, nothing would be "fair". Someone will always have to drive further, shoot in different lighting conditions, noise levels, room temperatures, etc. I don't have the time, money, or knowledge to build my own indoor range and bid on hosting tournaments so I'll accept what is offered, choose another location, or stay home. I think that is one benefit of having multiple locations.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

you know i am so tired of every year there is a complaint about our club and the state shoot.we can have a 1/2 hr pratice before every shoot line and that will be your pratice.you wont come here so what the heck does it matter to you.GO SHOOT MIDSTATE and stop *****in about the PVAA.i dont think i heard of you putting in a bid for the shoot down in Rupert or Beckley.my family came out there and shoot midstate,nice place,some friendlys.last year the rounds were down.WHY? Do you think it comes from people getting on here and bashing other clubs or just dont want to go hear this crap.Or could it be the it was moved and the economy had something to do with it.1 person from our club came down and had a broken foot,i had the flu,i think there was 10-12 people alone came down from our club.to support midstate.as far as the 450 round last weekend,no i didnt come and had other things i had to do.so look what we need to do is SQUASH this and see how the shoot goes.if its bad then i would say the WVAA will get involved.but i think they want to see if this will increase rounds or help the shoot.i dont like it that they wont be a king of the hill but thats life.so shoot good a midstate and good luck.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Pvaa indoor*

I think you all put on a good shoot and Myself and my son attended in 05-09 because thats where it was,and now we go to MID STATE because its closer. I know times are tough and most cant afford to travel, I wish it was in my back yard too. Why arent you going to have it at the school ? Dose the school charge your club to use the gym and upstairs? I dont care how many places are used for the shoot, the more the better!!! I just dont like the idea of being told by the WVAA that thats how its gona be because (WE) said so !
Dale


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

i understand your points but we have a really nice facility at our club.i have been to alot of clubs and ours rank towards the top.we always gave the school a donation but we buy all new targets every year for the state when we have it and this year were buying a different kind of target then we have used in the past.i would like to see everyone happy,but you know that everyones not going to be happy.theres a couple of us that would like to shoot more field but alot of the field shoots interfer with my 3D shoots.i would like to see more field courses but its alot of work to get started and and maintain.we had a 14 target course a good while back but it died off.good luck to everyone at there state shoots and safe travels


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

I hear what youre saying and Iam sure it is a nice facility and I hope your club has 200 shooters , All Iam saying is dont penalize MID STATE and take away thiere pratice range ! 

Dale


----------

